# Policeman forced to shoot injured kangaroo



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-27-2009
*Source:* Northcote Leader



> A POLICE officer said he was forced to shoot a large kangaroo with a badly broken leg in Plenty Rd, Bundoora, because it was a danger to pedestrians and traffic.









We do things a little differently in Melbourne. This one went straight over to a local park and onto the barbie once dispatched 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2010)

The heading should have read "Disgruntled Cop alarmed over price of Lamb" 8)

In all seriousness, it's a shame seeing stuff like this happening. Clearly drought conditions are forcing more and more of these guys into suburbia.


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Why is he wearing gloves?


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Why is he wearing gloves?



Because of what he was doing to it before and after he shot it.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 27, 2010)

thats not a large kangaroo.....if thats the kangaroo in the pic


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 27, 2010)

rspca, hugh worth on the radio before having a bleat that it took 2 bullets to kill the roo.


----------



## Serpentor (Jan 27, 2010)

they still use revolvers down there?


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Jan 27, 2010)

no time to get a vet or wildlife carer - always time for guns


----------



## Renagade (Jan 27, 2010)

i think that the copper did the right thing. if i was him i would have shot it too.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 27, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> rspca, hugh worth on the radio before having a bleat that it took 2 bullets to kill the roo.



The copper had obviously seen Zombieland and learnt about the rule of the 'double tap'


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

omg_a_gecko said:


> no time to get a vet or wildlife carer - always time for guns


 
Vic coppers, always time for guns


----------



## Kitah (Jan 27, 2010)

I think he did the right thing. The people saying to get a vet to sedate it and then humanely euthanise it- how long would that take? The animal would suffer whilst having to wait, be stressed further while more people turn up etc just to reach the same end. A quick shot to the head is FAR quicker and much more humane, and it is possible that if it was sedated and treated that it couldn't return to the wild anyway. 

So, I would have done the same thing as the cop, and hope he doesn't get too much of a mouthful from the people that disagree with what he did. 

by the way, it looks like an eastern grey...


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 27, 2010)

had that been an eastern brown threatening the public ,he would have been given a hero award and a free Mac Donalds voucher


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> The copper had obviously seen Zombieland and learnt about the rule of the 'double tap'



WIN.


But poor roo  its like tiny! Hardly a "large kangaroo" if you ask me...


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 27, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> had that been an eastern brown threatening the public ,he would have been given a hero award and a free Mac Donalds voucher



True that


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the copper blew his golden opportunity to take commission of that tram and do it properly! True Melbourne style! If it's good enough for Richmond football players then it's good enough for an Aussie Kanga!


----------



## jinin (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, Mcdonalds voucher!


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 27, 2010)

god can't wait to read the bleeding hearts whingeing in tomorrow Herald sun 50/50 editorial section

good to see the officer thinking with his heart and head i would have done the same in a flash, too many people don't see the big picture of quick dispatch is way better then trying to catch restrain animal,then take to local vet.
i could say more but suspension so easily received


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 27, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> The copper had obviously seen Zombieland and learnt about the rule of the 'double tap'



Thought i had to show you this ;P


----------



## AaronR (Jan 27, 2010)

If the animal is injured to badly to be rehabilitated it needs to be put down. I think you will find this is the case with most wild life groups around Vic. The whole arguement is that the officer fired two shots. Well I am the first to admit I would find having to shoot dead an animal (all be it in the animals best interest) very disheartining and something I would dreed to do. So he fired two shoots wow. I feel for the kanagroo but also feel for the officer.


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Jan 27, 2010)

go Victoria would have used a tazer in Sydney.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 27, 2010)

2 bullets are definately cheaper than a vet bill anyway. He did the right thing.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 27, 2010)

Poor roo!
Going by the article and posts here, it seems like many of you think he did the right thing.
I don't know very much about roo's or what level of danger they can cause to people (have heard stories bout ppl being disembowled by their powerful kicks, don't know if its true though).

If it was me, I think I would have tried something else being as the roo's injuries didn't appear to be life threatning, but then again I'm a softie, and dont know much on the topic as stated earlier.

Seem's his Sargeant has supported his actions, so I guess that says something.
Just too bad a photographer caught a snap of him doing it.
Because of the pic, he is gonna cop it wether he did the right thing or not...


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Thought i had to show you this ;P


Nice! Where can I get a shirt like that? I loved that movie!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

Well male roos, yes, can dis-embowel, HOWEVER... In North Queensland the Grey is the most common. The worst thing Roos do is damage animal grazing areas, cause soil erosion in some areas, and when there is traffic around- the thousands of $$$$ due to Roo/vehicle accidents. 

Being that it is not a 'protected' species, the higher-ups (National parks/EPA) wold have said shoot it. 

I agree that he will cop it over that photo, I feel sorry for him. The reason that he would use 2 shots is that it can be hard to use a revolver accurately, and I can't imagine the Roo sitting there perfectly still. Instead of not worrying & there be a chance that the Roo was still alive, the Officer took the precaution and humanly killed it.


----------



## cement (Jan 27, 2010)

omg_a_gecko said:


> no time to get a vet or wildlife carer - always time for guns


 
Lol! Well, they do the same for people down there don't they (the coppers i mean!) 
There taught how to make a proper arrest too... BANG..."Freeze!"


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 27, 2010)

do you think it kook it home and ate it?


----------



## cris (Jan 27, 2010)

Wild_Storm said:


> Well male roos, yes, can dis-embowel, HOWEVER... In North Queensland the Grey is the most common. The worst thing Roos do is damage animal grazing areas, cause soil erosion in some areas, and when there is traffic around- the thousands of $$$$ due to Roo/vehicle accidents.
> 
> Being that it is not a 'protected' species, the higher-ups (National parks/EPA) wold have said shoot it.
> 
> I agree that he will cop it over that photo, I feel sorry for him. The reason that he would use 2 shots is that it can be hard to use a revolver accurately, and I can't imagine the Roo sitting there perfectly still. Instead of not worrying & there be a chance that the Roo was still alive, the Officer took the precaution and humanly killed it.



A roo of any sex is going to be potentially dangerous when its wounded like that if you try and pick it up or restrain it, it would most likely die if it was hit by a car and trying to rehab it would be stupid and pointless.

Roos are a protected species, however you can kill any animal(other than humans obviously) in a situation like this, although you are supposed to call the police before shooting it. Also as they are a 'pest' and tasty food most on rural land have permits to shoot them, as well as pro shooters.

Revolvers are probably one of the easiest guns to use for putting down an animal and are very accurate, but its not going to be that easy with a small moving target and annoying pests with cameras hanging around. Quite possible that the second shot was just to be sure. That said lots of police cant shoot very well at all, my grandfather used to be into pistol shooting and was often at the range with them, he said if you ever end up in trouble with the police and they are shooting at you, stand still :lol: 



cement said:


> Lol! Well, they do the same for people down there don't they (the coppers i mean!)
> There taught how to make a proper arrest too... BANG..."Freeze!"



Even though Vic police have a bad repution, they say that they arnt corrupt anymore so it must be true. Either way they dont just shoot random ppl for no reason, try to stab them with a knife and its a differant story. In the movies the corrupt ones only shoot the 'baddies' anyway.


----------

